
Xkcd: Meltdown and Spectre - JelteF
https://xkcd.com/1938/
======
Cheyana
So Watchmen was just one big trolley problem?

------
mark212
anyone have an annotation for "the trolley problem" referenced here?

~~~
krsdcbl
The trolley problem is a classical ethical dilemma, where a loose trolley is
torrenting down a track and heading for five people bound to the track.

You have the possibility to divert the trolley onto another track in time, but
this would lead to the death of another person bound to the second track.

Regardless of why people are bound to those tracks in the first place, the
question raised would be if it can ethically be justified to kill one person
by action, instead of letting five die by inaction.

I guess I would interpret the analogy drawn in the comic strip to be
describing speculation as "an accident waiting to happen that just normally
gets averted at the last minute by design".

